# Carbureted 05' Sportsman 700



## rocky_mtn_honda (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone have the hook on a manual for this machine? the one in the m+m section only covers the EFI model. and i've heard they have different ignition systems as well...thanks guys


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda (Nov 25, 2009)

i believe its the 700 twin...:chewbacca:


----------

